

Angry Birds earns a Million at Chrome Web Store - VirgilSmith
http://www.chromeosapps.org/angry-birds-breaks-all-records/

======
latch
Misleading title. When you say "earns a Million", I'm pretty sure most people
will think _dollars_ , not, as it turns out, _users_. Cool stuff otherwise.

------
VirgilSmith
Is the point that Angry Bird developers haven't earned a million dollars? And
that's important?

~~~
sramam
A million dollars in the Chrome web store in 11 days would be _very_
interesting. Cool stuff none the less.

~~~
VirgilSmith
Thanks. I am sensitive to deceptive 'journalism'.

